

POVERTY: If Marc Andreessen likes this solution..you probably will too - dreamery
http://lessthunk.com/2015/03/25/poverty-if-marc-andreessen-like-this-solution-you-probably-will-too/

======
lessthunk
poverty is a mega trend that will cause revolutions if not fixed;

